# Fall River Mayor Arrested



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Breaking news Fall River Mayor arrested for defrauding investors and other charges.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There will be a news conference at 11AM detailing all the charges.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arrested: Fall River Mayor Correia accused of defrauding investors*
By:

Ted Nesi 


FALL RIVER, Mass, (WPRI) -- Fall River Mayor Jasiel Correia has been arrested and charged with "defrauding investors," the Massachusetts U.S. Attorney's office announced Thursday morning, a stunning turn of events for one of the nation's youngest mayors.

A tweet from U.S. Attorney Andrew Lelling's office said Correia used the money "to pay for lavish lifestyle and political campaign." The Democratic mayor has been dogged for more than a year by reports in the city that he was under federal investigation for a startup he founded.

*PDF:* Read the full indictment against Jasiel Correia
Correia, a Providence College graduate who was first elected in 2015 at the age of just 23, successfully downplayed the corruption accusations and easily won re-election last year. Just last month, Republican Gov. Charlie Baker trumpeted Correia crossing party lines to support his re-election bid.

Correia's indictment will extend a period of intense turmoil in Fall River's corner office.

Correia won the mayor's office in 2015 by defeating former Bristol County District Attorney Sam Sutter. Sutter in turn had become mayor only the previous December in a special election after voters removed incumbent Will Flanagan - who lost in part because of an incident in which he allegedly flashed a gun at Correia, then a freshman city councilman, to intimidate him.
Arrested: Fall River Mayor Correia accused of defrauding investors


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

AHH HA HA HA HA HA, HO HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE........................
You can't make this shit up! Charlie Baker stepping over party lines to endorse a 20 something kid for re-election?
Oooops! Brandishing firearms? oh my, that's politics eh?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If only I'd have had the opportunity to vote for him.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Public service announcement:* Parents don't let your children become leaders of municipalities. If you catch them running for office or sneaking into city/town hall trying to vote, stop them now while there is still time. Only you can help. They need a parent not a campaign manager.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Feds bust Fall River mayor on fraud charges: 'I've done nothing wrong' while serving city*
The mayor of Fall River, Jasiel F. Correia II, accused of defrauding investors in his private company of hundreds of thousands of dollars to live a ritzy and glamorous life, denied the allegations after his early morning arrest and arraignment yesterday, and said he has no plans to resign.

Read More


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He was back on the job today.....

stealing office supplies.

*I know, INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty. I agree. If only ALL people lived by this, Bret Kavanaugh would have been confirmed sooner!*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fall River council could vote Tuesday to declare Correia unfit to serve 

The Fall River City Council could vote next week on whether Mayor Jasiel Correia is unfit to serve.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

F'ing millennials!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Amid fraud allegations, Correia evicted from Fall River apartment

Amid fraud allegations, Correia evicted from Fall River apartment


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He may be as guilty as hell, but I am NOT going to change my stance, INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY!

*Ok, we all know the exceptions, but the law is the law, even when it sucks and is wrong.*


----------

